
The Waugh effort: On Evelyn Waugh’s military service - pepys
https://www.newcriterion.com/issues/2018/10/the-waugh-effort
======
ggm
Surprised it didn't mention the banana (Angus Calder wrote that when the
government issued a special ration of fresh fruit from children, Evelyn's
children came down to the kitchen and found him eating their bananas)

